# The Infamous Die Mother F'er Videos....



## lesofprimus (Jun 28, 2007)

As per Hunters request, here they are....

The first is the better, I think....


----------



## Erich (Jun 28, 2007)

agree Les thanks for posting those. very fitting line when showing those Mid-E pussies in pics. thinking of a family member over there right now that may get restationed elsewhere and it isn't going to be Iran either...........

rip em up ....... the kid is a Ranger - tear their throats out


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 28, 2007)

Gosh.....the singer is so angry! heh heh.


----------



## Hunter368 (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks Dan!


----------



## evangilder (Jun 28, 2007)

Also check:

GrouchyMedia.com - Military Music Videos

Look for die terrorists die. He has a ton of good ones now.


----------



## Hunter368 (Jun 28, 2007)

evangilder said:


> Also check:
> 
> GrouchyMedia.com - Military Music Videos
> 
> Look for die terrorists die. He has a ton of good ones now.



Thanks Eric, I sent Dans to a buddy.

Very cool site.


----------

